
Adrian Kosmaczewski – Being a Developer After 40 [video] - bontoJR
http://blog.appbuilders.ch/2016/05/26/adrian-being-developer-after-40.html
======
NumberSix
Despite the title, the bulk of the talk is 10 (actually 12) tips for managing
a career in software development, applicable to software developers of any
age.

